# Yo Slingshots Wbg's



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

I recently received the Slingshots in the image from _Chris_ at* Yo Slingshots.*

The Slingshots are beautiful to look at as you can see in the image, and they are great in the hand, beautifully finished and are genuine shooters that shoot well too!
Chris was absolutely great to deal with, he's both personable and professional.
He gave me a nice price for all three models, and included the two sizes of shot as recommended sizes to use, as well as the business cards too.

If you're interested in Yo Slingshots, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice score!! That's a great looking trio. It's a lot of fun shooting the small ammo. I've even been known to shoot a few 3/8" and .177 bbs through mine. Very accurate and really zips in the small stuff.

Todd


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Todd.
Yeah, I brought them primarily to add to my collection, they just have that "_gotta' have it_" quality.
I knew that that they were real shooters as well, but to tell you the truth - I thought I'd have a hard time with them due to their small size.
Not at all it turns out.
They shoot really well are accurate, and easy to hold,
They're the real thing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Always nice to have that level of quality in your collection


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Incomudro said:


> I recently received the Slingshots in the image from _Chris_ at* Yo Slingshots.*
> 
> The Slingshots are beautiful to look at as you can see in the image, and they are great in the hand, beautifully finished and are genuine shooters that shoot well too!
> Chris was absolutely great to deal with, he's both personable and professional.
> ...


 I 'm more than interested. Those look awesome! ME WANT!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Chris' slingshots are excellent shooters, ergonomic and beautifully finished. Ya can't go wrong with these flippers!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

If you're a collector, Incomudro has it right: these are a "gotta have".


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the kind words. These WBG slingshots have been very popular! I am glad you like them, they sure are fun!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

How do I get one....


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

^^^^^
Contact _Devoman _at Yo Slingshots = right above your post.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> How do I get one....


Yep, as Incomudro says, just send me a PM!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

very good slingshots


----------

